

Ask HN: Any startups in urban planning, cities, etc. space? - andys627


======
twog
<https://fundrise.com/> is a washington d.c. based startup that has been
crushing it recently

~~~
andys627
Do they only accept accredited investors? Is that a dumb question...? Not sure
the state of crowdfunding..

------
dylanhassinger
Here's one: <http://www.mindmixer.com/>

Love to hear about others!

